# Determinazione del sesso di una persona dalla sua scrittura



## TimLA

Ciao ragazzo/a/e/i ))

Faccio un altro disturbo, con una serie di domande grammaticali, sociali, metafisiche
(Moderatori - allerta rossa!).

Sul forum IE, quando voglio rispondere a un forero nuovo, primo cerco di determinare il sesso della persona
perche voglio usare il genere giusto per la parola – Benvenuto/a!
(Ho imparato qui l’uso della “@” quando il sesso non si sa).

Primo, cerco la pagina del profilo per il genere, e spesso lo spazio è vuoto.
Secondo, guardo al nome per vedere se c’è qualcosa “ovvia” – Gianni, Cristina, Luigi, Rambo, Cenerentola, ecc. – spesso, a me, non è ovvio.
Terzo, cerco l’intervento/argomento guardando per “sono sicuro/a” “lieto/a” – qualsiasi parola con cui *io* riesco ad identificare il sesso del forero – spesso, a me, è impossibile.
Ogni tanto, raramente in Italiano, riesco ad identificare il sesso della persona per il modo in cui la persona “parla” - la costruzione delle frasi (per me più facile in Inglese).
Allora, qui vengono le domande:
1. Ci sono situazioni in cui volete nascondere il vostro sesso/genere in communicazioni?
2. Se la risposta è "sì", il processo è facile? o c'è bisogno di pensare su ogni parola?
3. Mi potete dare suggerimenti per modi in che riesco ad identificare il sesso?

Se no, torno a la mia bottiglia di vino rosso!

Come al solito, grazie mille ragazzo/a/e/i!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Tim! 
Che bello trovarti anche di qua!! 
Secondo me, tu fai già tutti i passi necessari all'identificazione del sesso del tuo interlocutore sul WRF.
Io, per esempio, mi fermo spesso al tuo "secondo passo" e mi risparmio di andare a individuare nei vari post se qualche parola possa far trasparire il sesso dello scrivente.
In fondo, come dici anche tu, se uno non scrive di che sesso è, cosa possiamo mai fare noi per farlo riconciliare con Madre Natura?

A.A. (mi piacerebbe dire ragazza, ma non ho più l'età...  )


----------



## Necsus

TimLA said:


> Ciao ragazzo/a/e/i ))
> 
> Faccio un altro Disturbo un'altra volta, con una serie di domande di argomento grammaticale, sociale, metafisico
> (Moderatori - allerta rossa! [o rosso!]) .
> 
> Sul forum IE, quando voglio rispondere a un nuovo forero nuovo, (prima) cerco di determinar*n*e il sesso della persona, perché voglio usare il genere giusto per la parola – Benvenuto/a!
> (Ho imparato qui l’uso della “@” quando il sesso non si sa).
> 
> Primo, cerco la pagina del profilo per il sesso, e spesso lo spazio è vuoto.
> Secondo, guardo il nome per vedere se c’è qualcosa “ovvio(a)” – Gianni, Cristina, Luigi, Rambo, Cenerentola, ecc. – spesso, per me, non è ovvio.
> Terzo, guardo nell’intervento/argomento cercando per “sono sicuro/a” “lieto/a” – qualsiasi parola attraverso cui *io* riesca ad individuare il sesso del forero – spesso, per me, è impossibile.
> Ogni tanto, raramente in *i*taliano, riesco ad individuare il sesso della persona dal modo in cui la persona “parla” - la costruzione delle frasi (per me è più facile in *i*nglese).
> Allora, adesso le domande:
> 1. Ci sono situazioni in cui volete nascondere il vostro sesso/genere nelle communicazioni?
> 2. Se la risposta è "sì", il processo è facile? o c'è bisogno di pensare a ogni parola?
> 3. Mi potete dare suggerimenti su come riuscire ad identificare il sesso?
> 
> Se no, torno alla mia bottiglia di vino rosso!
> 
> Come al solito, grazie mille, ragazzo/a/e/i!


Ciao, Tim, ben ritrovato in SI!
Ti ho dato qualche piccolo suggerimento per non perdere le buone vecchie abitudini...
Per quanto riguarda la questione del sesso (_genere_ si usa in grammatica) dei nuovi intervenuti quando per motivi misteriosi preferiscono non dichiararlo, francamente, fatto il primo passo, io ti suggerisco di guardare il fondo del fiasco..!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

TimLA said:


> (Moderatori - allerta rossa! *o allarme rosso*).


 
Ciao, Tim!
Quante volte ho cercato di indovinare di che genere fosse lo/a scrivente e raramente ho azzeccato, perchè, seguiti tutti i tuoi passi, non è così evidente, in italiano, determinare se sia un uomo o una donna dal modo in cui scrivono. Si potrebbe capire dalla grafia, ma qui dattilografiamo tutti....più anonimo di così... (si muore!)


----------



## infinite sadness

Cara Timla, rispondo alla seconda domanda: se uno per qualche motivo vuole nascondere il sesso il processo non è facile perchè per ogni cosa che si scrive bisogna stare attenti a nascondere questa cosa. Se uno non ci sta attento, può facilmente farsi sfuggire un "sono stato", "sono andato", "mi sono fatto...", ecc..


----------



## TimLA

Vi ringrazio tanto amici!
Quindi:
1 - Sì, raramente
2 - È difficile
3 - Non ci sono piccoli segreti nascosti!

E grazie Necsus, some sempre, per le correzioni!
individuare - bella parola, devo ricordare.
Caspita! Santa Polenta! Santo Cielo! Cavolo! Ca...basta!...detesto "a me" e "per me" nell lingua del Bel Paese!


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> per vedere se c’è qualcosa di “ovvio” –




Ciao Tim, bella domanda!

Non penso che sia molto facile riconoscere il sesso di una persona solo guardando come scrive (magari quello che scrive, se è una femminista o un maschilista estremo!).
Invece è abbastanza semplice riconoscerne la provenienza.

Io non cerco di mascherarmi, anzi, preferirei chiarire subito che sono un maschio. Ma avendo un nome "ambiguo" (Gabriele), che solo in Italia è maschile, e vivendo all'estero, sono abituato a essere scambiato per una donna (anche quando indico appositamente "Mr, Herr, Signor", ma sembra che la gente mi prenda per matto o chissacché!) .
Ecco, forse scrivendo in tedesco cerco di non usare termini "neutri", appunto per far capire che nonostante il mio nome sono un ragazzo. In italiano, di solito, non ce n'è bisogno.


----------



## Crisidelm

Io lo capisco dallo stile di scrittura: mediamente uomini e donne scrivono, e parlano, in modo ben distinto. Ma mi sono pure "allenato" per anni su IRC...


----------



## SunDraw

Crisidelm said:


> Io lo capisco dallo stile di scrittura: mediamente uomini e donne scrivono, e parlano, in modo ben distinto.


E' questo argomento più di carattere culturale che linguistico? Nel margine di incertezza della cosa, mi piace riferire del mio vezzo di leggere gli articoli di giornale cercando di indovinare il sesso della persona che scrive prima d'andare a leggerne il nome. ...E credevo fosse più facile. Ovvero meno vanto di quanto spesso ci riesco... ma non sempre ci prendo!
Il fatto è che il dibattito sul genere è molto attuale fin scottante, per cui ogni posizione (sulla sua individuazione come sulla pertinenza dell'operazione) può trovare oggi un suo contesto politico.

Curiosamente non ho mai indagato sul sesso dei presenti in questo forum, d'altra parte inizialmente non facevo neppure caso al bacino linguistico. Mi chiedo a questo punto se la perplessità di TimLa non sia infine per la noncuranza con cui si trascura il dato di genere nell'analisi lessicale ("i maschi usano dire così, le donne così"), ma *non *vorrei con questo sollevare appunto la questione (accostandola a quella sul mantenere o meno i regionalismi... ).


----------



## Crisidelm

Culturale? Direi proprio antropologico. Ovviamente non è che basti una frase sola


----------



## la italianilla

gabrigabri said:


> Ciao Tim, bella domanda!
> 
> Non penso che sia molto facile riconoscere il sesso di una persona solo guardando come scrive (magari quello che scrive, se è una femminista o un maschilista estremo!).
> Invece è abbastanza semplice riconoscerne la provenienza.
> (CUT)...



Intendi dire "regionalmente parlando" o se si tratta di uno straniero?


----------



## sam1978

Per quel che mi riguarda io ho messo "male" sul profilo perché molti pensano che Sam sia il diminutivo di Samanta, mentre il mio nick ha tutt'altro significato; ambiguità cui non avevo pensato al momento della creazione del nick.


----------



## gabrigabri

la italianilla said:


> Intendi dire "regionalmente parlando" o se si tratta di uno straniero?




Beh, capire se sta "parlando" un italiano o straniero non è molto difficile, no? (dipende ovviamente dal grado di conoscenza dell'italiano. Per molti utenti -non di madrelingua italiana- molto spesso direi che si tratta di italiani).
Io mi riferivo alle regioni, o per lo meno nord, sud, toscana, Roma.


----------



## trier2007

Mi rendo conto che questo non ha nulla a che fare con l'aspetto linguistico della domanda, ma...visto che nel riquadro a destra del nickname sono indicate una serie di informazioni, andrebbe aggiunta l'opzione di indicare il sesso! Moderatori, che ne dite?

P.s. Sono di sesso femminile, per la cronaca!


----------



## la italianilla

gabrigabri said:


> Beh, capire se sta "parlando" un italiano o straniero non è molto difficile, no? (dipende ovviamente dal grado di conoscenza dell'italiano. Per molti utenti -non di madrelingua italiana- molto spesso direi che si tratta di italiani).
> Io mi riferivo alle regioni, o per lo meno nord, sud, toscana, Roma.



Ok, avevo capito bene ma non ero sicura al 100%. Comunque non sono d'accordo . Mi spiego meglio: secondo me, da un paio di frasi in un forum, a meno che un toscano non scriva mettendo tutti gli apostrofi e/o i tagli tipici, o a meno che un romano non scriva, che ne so, "che sta a dì che" ecc ecc...potrebbe non essere così immediato capire a quale regione appartiene l'autore di quel post. Se a volte non leggessi a lato la provenienza, non saprei assolutamente capirlo da un paio di frasi in un post. 
Forse dopo che leggi 1000 messaggi di quella persona, allora potrebbe anche darsi. Rimango comunque scettica.
Una persona, *se vuole*, (sopratutto chi tra noi è appassionato alla lingua italiana e come tale, sa "maneggiarla" a dovere...) potrebbe benissimo scrivere ogni volta senza "cadere" negli errori caratteristici dovuti alla "propria origine" (fatemi passare i termini tra virgolette...vi prego )
E poi sarebbe pure avvantaggiato perché qui non ci sono accenti  
Chiaramente si tratta solo di una mia opinione!


----------



## housecameron

gabrigabri said:


> Non penso che sia molto facile riconoscere il sesso di una persona solo guardando come scrive.


 
Qui sono d'accordo, infatti agli inizi ero convinta fossi una ragazza, forse per via del nome 



gabrigabri said:


> Invece è abbastanza semplice riconoscerne la provenienza.


 
Qui invece sono d'accordo sul "non sono d'accordo" di Italianilla 

Le cose che emergono sono altre (personalità, cultura, stato d'animo, ecc.) ma questa è tutta un'altra storia.

Ciao Tim


----------



## gabrigabri

Io parlo di scelte riguardanti i vocaboli: molte parole che si usano al nord non si usano al sud, o in Toscana o viceversa. 
Molto spesso qualcuno chiede: si usa questa parola da voi?
E da queste parole si capisce (grosso modo!!) la provenienza di qualcuno.
Certo, bisogna trovare un testo in cui vengano usati tali termini!! Quindi un paio di post  potrebbero essere anche troppo pochi!


Esempio: assai --> probabilmente, chi usa questa parola non è del nord!
5 anni fa sono andato --> nord
tenere --> sud

O no???


----------



## tie-break

trier2007 said:


> Mi rendo conto che questo non ha nulla a che fare con l'aspetto linguistico della domanda, ma...visto che nel riquadro a destra del nickname sono indicate una serie di informazioni, andrebbe aggiunta l'opzione di indicare il sesso! Moderatori, che ne dite?
> 
> P.s. Sono di sesso femminile, per la cronaca!


 
Selezionando il profilo dell'utente appaiono ulteriori informazioni, fra le quali il sesso di appartenenza 
(Resta inteso che si tratta di informazioni facoltative, quindi è a discrezione dell'utente se comunicarle o meno)


----------



## tie-break

gabrigabri said:


> 5 anni fa sono andato --> nord


 
Anche al centro 
Ma sei sicuro che al sud non si dice?  Mi sembra abbastanza universale


----------



## la italianilla

gabrigabri said:


> Io parlo di scelte riguardanti i vocaboli: molte parole che si usano al nord non si usano al sud, o in Toscana o viceversa.
> Molto spesso qualcuno chiede: si usa questa parola da voi?
> E da queste parole si capisce (grosso modo!!) la provenienza di qualcuno.
> Certo, bisogna trovare un testo in cui vengano usati tali termini!! Quindi un paio di post  potrebbero essere anche troppo pochi!
> 
> 
> Esempio: assai --> probabilmente, chi usa questa parola non è del nord!
> 5 anni fa sono andato --> nord
> tenere --> sud
> 
> O no???



Beh allora entrambi stiamo dicendo più o meno la stessa cosa! Ovvero che per riconoscere l'origine di quella persona è ovvio che deve usare dei termini che in quel determinato contesto siano dei chiari "segnali" di certi regionalismi.
Poi è ovvio che se una persona mi scrive "Tengo una fame grande assai" certamente non è che posso dire che sia milanese (se vive a Milano probabilmente non ci è cresciuto ). Comunque in un forum di lingua italiana, dove si presuppone ci siano persone appassionate di lingua e che hanno una certa abilità e/o padronanza della stessa, mi sembra una cosa piuttosto ardua! Almeno io 'un ce la fò proprio 

(ps: "cinque anni fa sono andato..." si usa anche qui )


----------



## M_07

Ciao Tim, volendo si riesce a capire anche l'età., non solo il sesso.


----------



## TimLA

marzia07 said:


> Ciao Tim, volendo si riesce a capire anche l'età., non solo il sesso.


 
Cosa?
Indovinare la età?
Che facile!

Uno è "giovane" se parla così:
A: Ahó! ...dove vai a chicco?
B: Eh...A Massi...faccio niente...vuoi mangiare?
A: Andiamo a mangiare? A maglietta! A manetta!!
B: Andiamo a randa...

Se uno parla così

Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita mi ritrovai per una selva oscura...

la persona è un vecchio scor....eh...uhm...come io....


----------



## la italianilla

TimLA said:


> Cosa?
> Indovinare la età?
> Che facile!
> 
> Uno è "giovane" se parla così:
> A: Ahó! ...dove vai a chicco?
> B: Eh...A Massi...faccio niente...vuoi mangiare?
> A: Andiamo a mangiare? A maglietta! A manetta!!
> B: Andiamo a randa...
> 
> Se uno parla così
> 
> Nel mezzo del cammin di nostra vita mi ritrovai per una selva oscura...
> 
> la persona è un vecchio scor....eh...uhm...come io....



Ciao TimLA! 
In Toscana un giovane non direbbe "_Ahó! ...dove vai a chicco?_" eppure è comunque un giovane. No? 
Da un discorso come quello da te scritto sopra, per me, l'unica cosa che si potrebbe ipotizzare è che i "protagonisti" siano _de Roma_ 
Conosco sia romani di 50 anni, così come amici della mia età (23 anni), sempre di Roma, che parlano allo stesso modo. 
Quindi, da un dialogo come quello da te ipotizzato, per me non è detto che si risalga con sicurezza all'età delle persone 
Come mai per te è importante, su un forum, capire il sesso della persona?
Ti interessa perché ti piacerebbe capirlo solo leggendo un testo oppure hai qualche altra curiosità, per esempio vedere se vi siano delle differenze nel mondo in cui una donna esprime un concetto rispetto all'uomo?
La tua richiesta su questo topic mi ha incuriosito


----------



## TimLA

la italianilla said:


> Come mai per te è importante, su un forum, capire il sesso della persona?


 
Veramente è una cosa facile -
Voglio usare the forma corretta di "benvenut*o*" o "benvenut*a*".
Se dico "benvenuto", e la persona mi fa una risposta "...sono una ragazza...", mi embarazza.
Su un forum in tutto Inglese...per me, non sarebbe importante.

NB: Ho presso un'insalata mista dei frasi da questo dizionario, per fare la conversazione.


----------



## la italianilla

TimLA said:


> Veramente è una cosa facile -
> Voglio usare the( -> t'è sfuggito ) la forma corretta di "benvenut*o*" o "benvenut*a*".
> Se dico "benvenuto", e la persona mi fa *dà* una risposta _del tipo_"...sono una ragazza...", mi e*i*mbarazza.
> Su un forum di tutto Inglese...per me, non sarebbe importante.
> 
> NB: Ho preso fatto un'insalata mista delle frasi da questo dizionario, per fare la conversazione.




Ti ho corretto quei pochissimi errori che hai commesso. Scrivi davvero bene, complimenti! 
Per quanto concerne il link...ho visto...molto carino come mix 
Per quanto riguarda invece il quesito di questo tuo topic, se scriverai _Benvenuto/a_ non correrai alcun rischio


----------

